# Cuando un corazón se rompe



## Lamarimba

Buenos días

He estado un buen rato jugando a traducir un pequeño texto en español. Es mi manera de intentar comprender la lógica del idioma alemán. El resultado es éste:

_*Etwas war zerbrochen. Ein Herz bricht leiser als ein Glas, es verursacht nicht das Getöse mit dem sich ein wertvoller Gegenstand vom Leben verabschiedet: es geht in Stille, und hinterlässt Stille beim Verschwinden.*_

Espero que me señaléis los errores hasta dejarlo bien pulido. Tengo tiempo.

Mil gracias


----------



## Tonerl

Lamarimba said:


> _*Etwas war zerbrochen. Ein Herz bricht leiser als ein Glas, es verursacht nicht das Getöse mit dem sich ein wertvoller Gegenstand vom Leben verabschiedet: es geht in Stille - und hinterlässt Stille beim Verschwinden*_



*Cuando un corazón se rompe
Wenn ein Herz bricht
Wenn ein Herz gebrochen wird *


----------



## elroy

Lamarimba said:


> He estado un buen rato jugando a traducir un pequeño texto en español. Es mi manera de intentar comprender la lógica del idioma alemán. El resultado es éste:
> 
> _*Etwas war zerbrochen. Ein Herz bricht leiser als ein Glas, es verursacht nicht das Getöse mit dem sich ein wertvoller Gegenstand vom Leben verabschiedet: es geht in Stille, und hinterlässt Stille beim Verschwinden.*_


 Perdón, no entiendo tu consulta. ¿Traduces del español al alemán o del alemán al español? En cualquier caso, nos tienes que proporcionar tanto el texto fuente como tu traducción. Y ¿qué tiene que ver la expresión del título, "cuando un corazón se rompe", con el texto alemán que nos has puesto?


----------



## Lamarimba

Discúlpame, @elroy .
Intentaba comprobar si el texto de arriba *sonaba bien *a un oído alemán. 
Recibí el ok de @Tonerl , y me dí por satisfecho.

El texto original era:

_Un corazón se rompe más silenciosamente que un vaso de vidrio, no causa el estruendo con que se despide de la vida un objeto precioso: se va en silencio y deja silencio al desaparecer_.

Tenía dudas al traducir:

_*Getöse *_por_ estruendo*. 

wertvoller Gegenstand *_ por_ objeto precioso

* Stille *_por_ silencio_

Y otras. Quería saber los matices.

Sé que son demasiadas cuestiones para un solo hilo.

Pido disculpas de nuevo. Puedes borrar todo si lo ves inapropiado.


----------



## Tonerl

Lamarimba said:


> Intentaba comprobar si el texto de arriba *sonaba bien *a un oído alemán.



_*He respondido a tu pregunta de si habría errores en tu texto con un "No" . Así que no hay duda de que tu texto en alemán es correcto !!!*_



Lamarimba said:


> Pido disculpas de nuevo. Puedes borrar todo si lo ves inapropiado.



_*Por qué te disculpas? Elroy sólo quería saber en qué lengua debía ser traducida tu texto. 
Y qué hay que borrar ?*_


----------



## Lamarimba

Gracias, @Tonerl , pero ya están aquí las dudas. 



bwprius said:


> *als *ein* Glas*



No comprendo muy bien por qué tachas *ein. *En español dice* un *_vaso de cristal.

*aus dem Leben verabschiedet / vom Leben verabschiedet
wenn es verschwindet / beim Verschwinden*_

¿Podrías explicarme por qué prefieres unas expresiones a otras?

_*Lärm / Getöse*_

Busco el sentido de *causar estruendo*, no solamente como provocar un ruido más o menos fuerte, sino con un matiz  estrepitoso, escandaloso, como si rompieras el jarrón chino de la abuela.

Un saludo




_*
*_


----------



## Tonerl

_*Getöse:
großer Lärm ( Hauptform)
Krach
Geräusche (laut)
Gedröhne

Ein Herz bricht leiser als ein Glas*_ _*( z,B.Trinkglas)
Ein Herz bricht leiser als Glas (z.B. Fensterglas, Plexiglas, Tischplatten aus Glas. etc,,,)*_


----------



## Lamarimba

Tonerl said:


> Getöse:
> großer Lärm



Gracias.
Puede que el matiz que busco sea este:

[...]  _musikalische Spielzeuge, um in den Strassen während der Volksfeste Krach und *Getöse* zu machen._


----------



## Tonerl

Lamarimba said:


> Puede que el matiz que busco sea este



_*Son estos "matices" suficientes para ti?   

musikalische Spielzeuge, die in den Straßen "Getöse": 
ungebührenden Lärm/Krach/laute Geräusche/Radau/Krawall machen.*_


----------



## Lamarimba

Tonerl said:


> Son estos "matices" suficientes para ti?



Sí, gracias
Me gusta  _*Getöse* / *Radau*. _


----------



## Tonerl

_*Übrigens Lamarimba,

sollte es dich interessieren,  du könntest einen Lärm/Radau auch „veranstalten“:

einen ungeheuren Lärm/Radau „veranstalten“ 
„organizar" un escándalo tremebundo 

Radau machen, Radau „veranstalten“:  
Kinder, „macht/veranstaltet“ nicht so viel Radau ! 

Lärm „schlagen“:
armar un cisco 

Con esto, termino mi "lección" !    

Saludos cordiales *_


----------

